# mkisofs gnome live iso cd  error



## ericbsd (Jul 18, 2009)

I try to make a Gnome FreeBSD live cd installer base on the finstall project by Ivan Voras. I have practically finish, but when  the makeimage.py try to make the iso i ha this error:

http://pastebin.com/f3f2d34af

The makeimage.py use mkisofs to make the iso. The command use is:

```
mkisofs -l -nobak -V "FreeBSD.Live" -T -J -R -ldots -b boot/cdboot -no-emul-boot -o GhostBSD.iso /root/Desktop/ghostbsd/livecd
```

I know its /usr/local/share/doc/libsigc-2.0/docs/reference/html
the problem. Can I remove this file without causing damage to Gnome or FreeBSD???
Or I can use an other command to make my iso???


----------



## etereo (Jul 21, 2009)

wait did you make freebsd distro thats based on gnome and has live cd install?


----------



## ale (Jul 21, 2009)

Can you try adding _-joliet-long_ as mkisofs option?


----------



## ericbsd (Jul 21, 2009)

etereo Yes I try to make a gnome FreeBSD live cd installer.
I have done a live cd with freesbie work perfectly but i have a problem to make my installer. I have try to make live cd basse on finstall project by Ivan Voras. I have remove /usr/local/share/doc/libsigc-2.0/docs/reference/html file and make my iso.
but its only fit on a dvd and it take 15min on my fastest pc to boot in the gui. With Freesbie its take me 6min to boot in gui on whit slowest computer and all fit on the cd. but the finstall don't work on my perfect live cd i have to adapt some code to my live cd or try to make an other dvd with the command ale post. Thanks etereo and ale to your posts. I let you now if somethig work or when i need tester.


----------



## etereo (Jul 22, 2009)

please give me a url to your os i would love to use it, ive been looking for a distro like that. what are you gonna call it and will there be a website?


----------



## etereo (Jul 22, 2009)

ive used pc-bsd its alright but it had kde and truebsd was nice but it was little out of date.


----------



## ericbsd (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a lot work to finish the installer and  i gone setup a sever letter for the project.My girl help me for all the graphic thing
and a friend help me to check my grammar for all Its need to be correct because I have lot to learn in english but i'm a canadian french but I learn fast.


----------



## etereo (Jul 22, 2009)

can i help you in any sort of way because the way i look at it your os will be done before truebsd. by the way i added you on msn


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 22, 2009)

kewl!


----------



## ericbsd (Jul 26, 2009)

If someone wont try my Gnome FreeBSD live cd.
You can download ghostbsd: http://www.2shared.com/file/6833441/e51c0000/ghostbsd.html?s=1
If you have any subjection, idea or you wont help the GhostBSD Project. You can contact me at: corpsemassacre@gmail.com.
ps the installer is not in fonction for now i have to fix or change for an other installer. Thanks for trying ghostbsd!!!


----------

